# Notebook für Außendienstmonteur



## holle (16 Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Notebook für unsere Außendienstmonteure
Ich lege eher den Wert auf Stabilität als auf die Perphormance.
Bin schon bei den Panasonic Toghbooks oder Siemens PGs gelandet.
Das Teil sollte über eine serielle Schnittstelle verfügen und noch mit XP ausgeliefert werden.
Habt ihr da evtl. einen aktuelles Gerät was ihr emphelen könnt.

gruß Stefan


----------



## SPSKILLER (16 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Diskussionen zum Thema Laptop gabs hier schon einige.

z.B.

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19175&highlight=laptop

Micha


----------



## Rudi (16 Februar 2009)

Field PG! wenns nicht unbedingt am Geld hängt.
Preis ist natürlich reine Abzocke.


----------



## joergel (19 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

kann auch das Field PG empfehlen, habe es schon mit Wasser geflutet und
die Kiste lief nach dem Trocknungsvorgang wieder ohne Probleme.
Wie Rudi aber schrieb ist es nicht ganz so günstig.

Grüße,


----------



## MSB (19 Februar 2009)

Den Punkt Wasser-Fluten hat einer meiner früheren Dell-Laptops auch schon hinter sich,
das einzige was da defekt war, war das Disketten-Laufwerk und hinter des Display-Schutzglases waren ein paar Wasserflecken...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## vierlagig (19 Februar 2009)

Rudi schrieb:


> Preis ist natürlich reine Abzocke.


 
kannst du die aussage begründen?

rechne aber vorher einfach mal zusammen - industrie-laptop mit großer anzahl schnittstellen inkl. MPI + lizenzen aller software


----------



## MSB (19 Februar 2009)

@vl
Beim erstkauf ist dieses Argument ja OK,
aber den MPI-Adapter kaufe ich im Prinzip genau ein mal, verwende diesen dann an so vielen Laptops wie ich will.
Speziell die div. Alternativen von IBH und Deltalogic sind da sehr interessant wg. Standard-Schnittstellen (z.B. USB).

Die Lizenzen der Software kaufe ich ein einziges mal, und hinterher nur noch Updates/Upgrades (beim FieldPG wie bei allen anderen PC's auch).

Also habe ich den zitierten Preisvorteil maximal beim allerersten PG.

P.S. Das aktuelle FieldPG kostet laut Siemens-Konfigurator mit Trial-Licenses über 4500€ Liste,
dafür bekomme ich bei anderen den performantesten Laptop den man sich vorstellen kann ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## vierlagig (19 Februar 2009)

@MSB: wie oft kaufste dir ein PG? standard-laufzeit der dinger ist >5 Jahre ... alle kollegen, mit denen ich bisher zu tun hatte, haben drunter ihr PG nie weg gegeben ... bis dahin ist es a) abgeschrieben und b) wieder neue software raus, für die du sowieso wieder lizenzen brauchst


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Februar 2009)

...wenn ich wie hier Stefan fragt ein PG fast Ausschließlich für den Außendienst brauche, würde ich ein Field PG nehmen. Im Innendienst so wie ich, doch Lieber ein Notebook und das alle 2-3 Jahre tauschen. Die Field PG waren früher immer sehr Leistungsschwach, mit flexible hatte mann kaum eine Chance Arbeiten zu können...

Meine Meinung nach sollte mann sich immer den Anwendungsfall anschauen.

gruß Helmut


----------



## Rudi (19 Februar 2009)

@vierlagig
Ich stehe weiter zu der Aussage das FieldPg vom Preis Abzocke ist.
Hast du z.B mal den primitiven Plaste-Griff abgebrochen ?
Frag mal was der Griff bei Siemens kostet. (nur mal als Beispiel).


----------



## vierlagig (19 Februar 2009)

Rudi schrieb:


> Frag mal was der Griff bei Siemens kostet. (nur mal als Beispiel).


 
da frag ich nich siemens sondern das forum



dpd80 schrieb:


> Der neue Griff hat 30€ gekostet und war schnell ausgetauscht.


----------



## Rudi (19 Februar 2009)

@vierlagig
Kannst Du evtl. auch sagen wo man den Griff für 30 Euro bekommt !??


----------



## Astralavista (19 Februar 2009)

*hehe*
Ich wollte mal an nem alten PG740 vor ein paar Jahren das defekte Diskettenlaufwerk austauschen. Preis bei Siemens war irgendwie sowas um die 150 € *ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (19 Februar 2009)

Rudi schrieb:


> @vierlagig
> Kannst Du evtl. auch sagen wo man den Griff für 30 Euro bekommt !??



frag mal den S-vertreter ... der kann da sicher auch preislich noch was machen


----------



## zotos (19 Februar 2009)

Es kommt ja auch darauf an was man mit dem Teil machen will. "Außendienstmonteure" kann man ja auch vom Reinraum bis zum Betonwerk finden.

Um den ganzen Tag daran zu arbeiten finde ich das Field-PG ungeeignet und für den Preis hätte man eine ordentliche Tastatur und auch ein ordentliches Touchpad erwarten können.

Die Tastatur ist popelig und die Anordnung der Tasten neben dem Touchpad ist auch suboptimal.

IMHO ist das Teil nur was für kurze Einsätze in der Instandhaltung oder im Service in rauer Umgebung.


----------



## vierlagig (19 Februar 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> IMHO ist das Teil nur was für kurze Einsätze in der Instandhaltung oder im Service in rauer Umgebung.



ich hab tag täglich damit gearbeitet, stundenlang ... ne maus kann man auch anschließen


----------



## Ralle (19 Februar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich hab tag täglich damit gearbeitet, stundenlang ...



Echt 4L? Respekt! 

PS: Wegen dem stundenlangen Arbeiten meinte ich. *ROFL*


----------



## zotos (19 Februar 2009)

Unter http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arbeit

Steht gar nichts von Solitär spielen ;o)


----------



## vierlagig (19 Februar 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Unter http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arbeit
> 
> Steht gar nichts von Solitär spielen ;o)



aber bestreiten des lebensunterhaltes 
ihr seid ein undankbares pack


----------



## mariob (21 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
das mit der mangelnden Ergonomie der Pgs sehe ich genauso, zum Glück habe ich noch einen richtigen Rechner in der Werkstatt und die Wege in die Produktion sind kurz. Allerdings habe ich diese Woche ein neues Plastepg in den Händen gehalten - gibt es sowas schon länger?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Drain (23 Februar 2009)

holle schrieb:


> Das Teil sollte über eine serielle Schnittstelle verfügen und noch mit XP ausgeliefert werden.


Mit serieller Schnittstelle gibt es nicht mehr viele Notebooks.
Ich hab mir vor kurzem diesen hier mit serieller Schnittstelle für die Arbeit zugelegt: Dell Latitude 5500

Grüße Drain


----------



## maxi (24 Februar 2009)

Die Dell mit den 2-3 Jahren komplett Schutz und Service finde ich klasse.

Siemens Lifebooks und Field PG`s haben frühere Kollegen oft mit Reinstwasser defekt bekommen. (Da kahm während der Garantiezeit jemand von Siemens, am nächsten Tag, und hat das komplette Motherboard inkl. unteren Gehäuses ausgetauscht)
Ansonsten sind die zum Arbeiten aber recht gut.


----------



## BlackEagle (1 März 2009)

Ich benutze seit 4 Jahren Notebooks von Fujitsu Siemens. Mein Aktuelles derzeit ist dieses hier http://cpp-plus.fujitsu-siemens.de/db/E8310MPAQ1DE.pdf.

Habe es für ca. 1350€ bekommen (nicht von FSC direkt) mit Floppy, Docking Station und 2tem Netzteil und 3Jahre 24h Vor-Ort-Service.

Mein altes Lifebook E 8010 läuft auch nach einem Wasserschaden noch
einwandfrei.

Zum Field PG kann ich leider nichts sagen. Das letze was ich in den Händen hatte war ein 720 PII. Welches sich nach abreissen des Griffes 3 Meter in die Tiefe stürzte.

Mfg 

Stefan


----------



## OWLer (15 März 2009)

Also wir verwenden nahezu nur die Siemens Field PGs.

Der große Vorteil ist halt das man mit den Dingern nicht zimperlich umgehen muss, und so einiges an Schnittstellen MPI Serielle MMC Reader und S5/S7 Eprom Reader mit drin ist... Und wenn mal was wirklich kaputt ist z.B Display, oder an der Ethernetschnittstelle das Verastungsblech oder mal eine Tastatur hilft die Siemens Field PG Werkstatt (zumindest bei uns sehr schnell weiter).

Ist man nur im Innendienst und gelegentlich mal draußen "im Dreck" braucht man allerdings kein Field PG. 

Grüße

OWLer


----------



## Rudi (15 März 2009)

@ OWLer

Liest der eingebaute MMC Reader alle MMC oder nur die von Siemens ?


----------



## eYe (15 März 2009)

Was läuft auf den Siemens Filed PGs für ein Betriebssystem?

Kann ich da auch meine Schneider und Co Software drauf installieren?


----------



## OWLer (15 März 2009)

@Rudi
Natürlich nur die von Siemens (habe ich vergessen dazu zu schreiben)

@eYe
Da läuft Xp prof drauf. Installieren kann man da so einiges. Ich arbeite am liebsten mit verschiedenen Virutellen Maschinen so müllt man nicht ein System mit allen Programmen etc zu

Grüße

OWLer


----------



## zotos (16 März 2009)

OWLer schrieb:


> ...
> Ist man nur im Innendienst und gelegentlich mal draußen "im Dreck" braucht man allerdings kein Field PG.
> ...



Doch, doch, doch, doch... Sowas braucht man unbedingt! Die Gründe für ein Field PG sind fast deckungsgleich mit denen sich einen SUV zu zulegen*ROFL*


----------

